# "You screw my wife, I'll screw your M3!!" (MASSIVE OWNAGE INSIDE w/ PICS)



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

You guys seen this yet?? This is some of the highest caliber ownage I've ever witnessed. The original pics/story were posted on another BMW forum.



Dealership Employee said:


> Its not mine........came to my dealership about 2 hours ago though. Apparently M3 dude was sleeping with ex-wife of psycho dude. Psycho dude goes to ex's house and takes out aggression on M3 dude's new M3.












































:rofl:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Ohhhh that would suck.


----------



## ShimShimHada (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn, this is like the 10th car forum that has this posted.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

A concept I will never understand - being mad at the person who is sleeping with your girlfriend/wife/ex...how is that guy at fault?

Guys are weird.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

note to self... rent a car for my next affair :dunno: :yikes:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

This is making me want to cry and its not even my car   :bawling: ... what kind of person leaves trash in their car


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

ShimShimHada said:


> Damn, this is like the 10th car forum that has this posted.


That's ok. It appears to have been the 4th repost on bimmerforums itself. Which prolly means that it's been reposted several times on all the other bimmer boards and other auto related boards as well.


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

That poor owner should just pay Jever to torch it in order to collect the insurance $.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

That must be some good poon tang? :yikes:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Sabrina said:


> This is making me want to cry and its not even my car   :bawling: ... what kind of person leaves trash in their car


yeah, anybody who eats/drinks in their BMW deserves that :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kylami Orange interior looks great on an M3!

:thumbup:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Jon said:


> Kylami Orange interior looks great on an M3!
> 
> :thumbup:


It worries me that you knew the name of the color :eeps:  ... it worries me in ohhh so many ways


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon said:


> Kylami Orange interior looks great on an M3!
> 
> :thumbup:


It has a really nice, smooth finish on the interior. :thumbup:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> It has a really nice, smooth finish on the interior. :thumbup:


This is what happened after sleeping with her, can you image what would have happened to his car if he actually went on a date with the woman :rofl: :angel:


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Gonna need a few of them microfiber towels and some q-tips...


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

this guy has some serious issues.. I mean this wasn't a spur of the moment thing.. this took some TIME to get done.... there isn't a body panel untouched, and that paint is EVERYWHERE.... dash, upholstery, all interior panels....

no tang is worth that. 

I guess.... :dunno:


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

BeRzErKaS said:


> You guys seen this yet?? This is some of the highest caliber ownage I've ever witnessed. The original pics/story were posted on another BMW forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, that's just awesome (and criminal, and immoral, and juvenile, etc. . .).

But it is ownage, and as we all know, pwnage is ther roxor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111



-j


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

BeRzErKaS said:


>


That is quite painful to look at. But WTF, he didnt get ZCP? :rofl:

And, as stated above, no poon is worth that. Unless of course she neglected to mention that fact that: 1) She was married; and 2) that her husband(ex-, whatever) was a psycho.

I sincerely hope she threw down like a porn star because after a wild ride like that, he had to hit rock bottom coming out and seeing that. :tsk:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

The message stated "ex-wife". She was fair game. Fault is entirely on the shoulders of the psycho.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> This is what happened after sleeping with her, can you image what would have happened to his car if he actually went on a date with the woman :rofl: :angel:


 :eeps:  :bawling:


----------



## patdynasty3 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ed328Ci said:


> The message stated "ex-wife". She was fair game. Fault is entirely on the shoulders of the psycho.


You got that right


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> :eeps:  :bawling:


Oh man :yikes: ... that poor guys car  ... No poon tang is worth THAT kind of damage  :tsk:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> :eeps:  :bawling:


Whoa, what happened? :yikes: :eeps:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Ouch! Ex-wife, ex-girlfriend, or whatever, I could be convinced to look the other way while the psycho accidentally fell down a flight of stairs.  That's tragic. :thumbdwn:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

jim said:


> Yeah, that's just awesome (and criminal, and immoral, and juvenile, etc. . .)


Where did he claim that it was awesome? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

obmd1 said:


> this guy has some serious issues.. I mean this wasn't a spur of the moment thing.. this took some TIME to get done.... there isn't a body panel untouched, and that paint is EVERYWHERE.... dash, upholstery, all interior panels....


That's the scary part.....this wasn't definitely not a smash and run thing. He spent time on this and obviously didn't care if he was confronted or not.


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

no woman is worth all that :thumbdwn: well at least i havent found one yet  ... does anyone know if she is free tonight? :angel:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

What did he use to smash the windows? And why didn't he use it to dent the body of the car?


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Where did he claim that it was awesome? :dunno:


The word "awesome" is my interpretation of what "highest caliber ownage" (and the rest of the initial seemingly celebratory post) meant.

I don't think crime (especially crime against bimmers  ) should be celebrated and glorified :dunno: .

-j


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

jim said:


> The word "awesome" is my interpretation of what "highest caliber ownage" (and the rest of the initial seemingly celebratory post) meant.
> 
> I don't think crime (especially crime against bimmers  ) should be celebrated and glorified :dunno: .
> 
> -j


Awesome usually connotes positive qualities these days. But I still use the denotation that you do. Awesome means awestruck.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> Awesome usually connotes positive qualities these days. But I still use the denotation that you do. Awesome means awestruck.


Actually, the definition I'm using is the one with a positive connotation.

Maybe I'm interpreting the original post wrong, but it sure seems celebratory.

-j


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

jim said:


> Actually, the definition I'm using is the one with a positive connotation.
> 
> Maybe I'm interpreting the original post wrong, but it sure seems celebratory.
> 
> -j


It doesn't to me, but then again, I don't have all the answers.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> It doesn't to me, but then again, I don't have all the answers.


Yeah, me neither. . .it's the tone of the post and the use of the phrase "highest caliber" that I'm getting hung up on.

No biggie.

-j


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

In my best Jeff Spicoli voice:

"Don't worry. My old man is a television repairman and he has this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it!"


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> In my best Jeff Spicoli voice:
> 
> "Don't worry. My old man is a television repairman and he has this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it!"


That is the best line of the movie! And then he peeks his head out and confirms, "I CAN fix it!" :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> That is the best line of the movie! And then he peeks his head out and confirms, "I CAN fix it!" :thumbup:


That quote covers so many of life's annoying situations...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Psycho Dude is going to get owned in jail. If I was the owner of this car, I'd send Psycho Dude some soap on a rope.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> Whoa, what happened? :yikes: :eeps:


It's really not that bad of a dent...the flash and the angle make it seem worse than it is. The fender has to be replaced. I backed up into a low concrete pole in a parking lot...it was dark and it was only about 3' tall and I swung right into it backing up. I'm an idiot.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

*My car was in a worse shape*

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/am_ve...p://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/am_ver74/my_photos

And this was 10 days after I took delivery of the car in the US!!


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

I wonder if the tires have "f**k you" scratched on them too


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> Not with the bimmerfest jury.


:lmao:

Damn straight!

-j


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

jim said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Damn straight!
> 
> -j


Okay... so if you were psycho dude, and you had to do something psycho, what would be your alternatives?


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Okay... so if you were psycho dude, and you had to do something psycho, what would be your alternatives?


take prozac?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> take prozac?


Yeah, but you're too rational, like talking that kid away from using his college loan to pay for a 645.  You don't count.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Yeah, but you're too rational, like talking that kid away from using his college loan to pay for a 645.  You don't count.


 :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Nobody knows where this was originally posted? :dunno:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Test_Engineer said:


> Nobody knows where this was originally posted? :dunno:


Personally, I think it's a troll. I don't doubt the BMW was trashed, but the story with it is probably fabricated. Still, it's fun to go along with the story.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

BeRzErKaS said:


> Geez, *gramps* ...you must be like *40* years old or something...???
> 
> As per the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, sonny, but it's *MR.* Gramps to you. I don't play videogames (except when trying to clear up my iDrive) and I've pushed over 60, so I didn't realize the vernacular of our language had fallen to new depths.

All I can say is that anybody who does this kind of ownage is going to get jailage.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

wow...that sucks...although...he messed with psycho dude


----------

